# echo chainsaw loses power



## jkupcha (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello
Have a 3 year old echo 440. Just recently I've had a slight problem getting power. It starts up great and idles fine. However once I pull the trigger to give it gas it begins to stall. I can let the trigger go and it idles back up fine. I try to "milk" it quickly pulling the trigger and releasing it trying to get it to catch but it just never does. If I pull the trigger and try to keep it there it stalls. Cleaned out the airfilter, new chain, good gas with 2 stroke additive. Chain tight but spins fine. Any experts have an idea before I pay to have it proffessionally tuned up? Thanks


----------



## xcr440 (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you tried adjusting the high speed screw??


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Feb 27, 2009)

Plugged HS jet in the carb. Retuning might clear things out if it has set long.

Loose carb if the impulse line runs through the manifold/adapter.

Cracked impulse line from the crankcase to the carb.

Clogged fuel filter or pick up in the tank.

It shouldn't be a hard fix but I wouldn't suggest trying to use it till it is fixed. The saw is running way to lean and will score the piston and cylinder or worse, sieze up if you continue to try to use it.


----------



## jkupcha (Feb 27, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> Have you tried adjusting the high speed screw??



Thanks, I did it just makes the idle run higher. But still stalls when I pull the trigger.


----------



## jkupcha (Feb 27, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Plugged HS jet in the carb. Retuning might clear things out if it has set long.
> 
> Loose carb if the impulse line runs through the manifold/adapter.
> 
> ...




OK, so should I get some either and shoot it into the carb while running? I'll take a look at the fuel filter. Its supposed to be on a tube inside the tank and the instructions say to pull it out by hooking it with a wire. Thanks.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Feb 27, 2009)

jkupcha said:


> Thanks, I did it just makes the idle run higher. But still stalls when I pull the trigger.



Thats either the Idle jet ( low speed ) or idle screw.

And NO *I* wouldnt spray ether in the carb. It has no lubricity for the bearings or the cylinder. 

The HS jet adjustment will be closer to the air filter than the LS adjustment. Idle adj. is usually above or below the jet settings.

You never mentioned if it was running good then wasn't or if it was put away and ran like this the next time it was used. Knowing this might (will) help in the direction you go trying to get it back in shape.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 27, 2009)

I got one in my garage right now with the exact same problem. I haven't done much with it but suspect possible tank vent plugged. Seen it on other saws and it mimics a high speed adjustment problem.
On a side note, that saw has got to be one of the most under powered 45cc saws I have ever ran. What a dog! Do your self a favor and through it in the lake, Epay it or what ever and get a Dolmar 5100 or Husky 346NE and you won't believe the difference.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 27, 2009)

*echo power problem*

I don't know if this will help or not ,but whenever my echo 346's gets "doggy" it usually means I have to clean the crud built up in my spark arrester in the muffler. Check it out. Slowly but surely I am getting rid of the under powered echos I own (2 346's and 2 370's), and replacing them with Jonsereds.My 370s are the most cold blooded saws I have ever owned. They take forever to warm up and run decent.-ken


----------



## jkupcha (Feb 28, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Thats either the Idle jet ( low speed ) or idle screw.
> 
> And NO *I* wouldnt spray ether in the carb. It has no lubricity for the bearings or the cylinder.
> 
> ...



Well I have been using it regularly. It started bogging down slowly. I would eventually be able to "milk" it up and it would work fine. But after several days of that it became impossible to get it to run at high speed. I will try your suggestions - Thanks


----------



## alderman (Feb 28, 2009)

*I'd clean the spark arrestor.*

As already suggested. It's an easy fix if that's the problem.


----------



## rtrsam (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like your Low speed screw is too lean. The leaner your low speed, that faster you idle. So as you open it up a half turn or so, it may slow your idle to the point that your saw dies. Treat this by screwing in your throttle (T) screw so that as you slow down the idle speed by making the low speed richer. you bring the idle speed back up to spec by increasing the throttle speed.

Stumbling on throttle up is usually an indication of too-lean an idle mix. Like an old carbureted car with a bad throttle pump.


----------



## stihl025 (Feb 28, 2009)

jkupcha said:


> Hello
> However once I pull the trigger to give it gas it begins to stall. I can let the trigger go and it idles back up fine. I try to "milk" it quickly pulling the trigger and releasing it trying to get it to catch but it just never does. If I pull the trigger and try to keep it there it stalls. Cleaned out the airfilter, new chain, good gas with 2 stroke additive. Chain tight but spins fine. Any experts have an idea before I pay to have it professionally tuned up? Thanks



How long ago did the saw run okay? Unless you messed with the carb adjustment screws, I wouldn't be too quick to blame the L needle. Saw is only three years old. 

Sounds like a clogged inlet screen inside the carb. Classic signs of idling, but starving for fuel when accelerating. Can't remember what kind of fuel filter is inside the Echo's, but I would check to see if it is deteriorating. Hence, the clogged inlet screen. Clean the screen with brake cleaner and replace the fuel filter. Report back.


----------

